# DBSTalk.com Icon



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

It would be nice to have a DBSTalk.com icon to use with the desktop shortcut on my computer. I looked around the site, but I did not see any.

Anyone have one?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Whats the deal with the cat??? He/she is pretty handsome/cute!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's a cool idea, a DBSTalk .ico file. And one thing I've thought would be cool is a favicon (you know those little icons that show up beside the URL on your location bar)  Just consider this a vote that I think that would be really cool!


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

The cat is our 2 year old male cat. His name is Gizmo.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Tell Gizmo hi from Belle and Simon...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

One of those cats look like it is has some siamese in it (the one on the right).

There is probably a way to shortcut this link to the desktop already. That is a pretty good idea. This would not be much different than having this be your homepage though so by clicking the web browser icon you could go straight here to start out.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The location for the favicon is
http://www.dbstalk.com/favicon.ico

Nothing big, just a generic VB icon. I have 8 links on my favorits lists, all BBS, for all the VB boards I use that icon and for the UBB boards I use their icon, just a blue circle with a U inside of it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Both cats are Tonkinese... A cross between Siamese and Burmese... His face isn't really that angular, just the angle of the picture...


----------

